# Resident Bobcat



## Drumhead56 (Jun 5, 2019)

This beautiful Bobcat has been showing up on our Gladwin County trail cams at night, but he finally offered a nice daytime photo


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Awesome!!
That is a beautifully marked cat for michigan.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Ballyhoo (Sep 26, 2016)

Beautiful big cat!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like a nice one.


----------



## Hunt-N-Camp (Nov 26, 2006)

They are great creatures. Very Cool picture.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a big tom in my neighborhood, love seeing the wild kitties.


----------

